# LPR PH Testing-Urgent Help



## terry4162 (Nov 29, 2012)

Good Afternoon,

I urgently need assistance. My physician is having a meeting with representatives from Restech regarding laryngopharyngeal ph monitoring. The reps have told the physician that the code to report for the service as listed below would be 91038 Esophageal function test, gastroesophageal reflux test with nasal catheter intralumiinal impedance electrode placemnt, recording, analysis, interpretation; prolonged (> 1 hour; up to 24 hours. When I read the cpt lay description it states the sensors are inserted nasally down to the esophagus. Therefore, I believe it should be an "unlisted code".

I'm hoping someone out there has any information regarding this matter. I need help ASAP. Thanks you for your prompt assistance in this matter. 

Company Description:
Dx–Transmitter™
The Dx–Transmitter is attached to the Dx–pH Probe with a USB-mini connector. It collects the pH data from the Dx–pH Probe during the study and sends it to the Dx–Recorder using wireless telemetry.

Dx–pH Probe™
The minimally invasive Dx–pH Probe is introduced via the naris and rests just behind the soft palate for the duration of the study. The Dx–pH Probe measures pH while the 
Dx–Transmitter sends data to the Dx–Recorder. the code for t


----------

